# Anyone know what type of grass this is?



## lawnfw (May 12, 2021)

Hi All,

Long time lurker, first time poster. Any advice is appreciated very much!

I just bought a house in the DFW area (TX) and my lawn needs some work. I am not sure where to begin but this is the grass I have all over my lawn. I was told that this is lilygrass but I am not sure.


http://imgur.com/QvPAzju


My plan is to aerate the lawn and put bermuda grass seed down now in the spring. Once it grows out, I plan to spray quinclorac in the fall to get rid of all the other grass. Is this a feasible plan?

Thank you!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Nutsedge. It's a weed and can be controlled with Certainty herbicide if you have the ability to spray herbicides. Or you can get Image for Nutsedge with a hose end sprayer from HD or Lowe's.


----------



## lawnfw (May 12, 2021)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Nutsedge. It's a weed and can be controlled with Certainty herbicide if you have the ability to spray herbicides. Or you can get Image for Nutsedge with a hose end sprayer from HD or Lowe's.


Thank you for your response. I had an inkling it was Nutsedge...thank you for confirming! I will look into that heribicide. from a quick look up it seems like it wont hurt bermuda grass.

My other question (if you have any advice) on the aeration and planting seed down...would that work?

Thanks again!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

lawnfw said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nutsedge. It's a weed and can be controlled with Certainty herbicide if you have the ability to spray herbicides. Or you can get Image for Nutsedge with a hose end sprayer from HD or Lowe's.
> ...


It will not bother the Bermuda. If you already have Bermuda, I'd skip the seeding and just push growth from what you have. Buy fertilizer, not seed! :thumbup:


----------



## lawnfw (May 12, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> lawnfw said:
> 
> 
> > Philly_Gunner said:
> ...


I currently do not have Bermuda but that's what I plan to seed going forward. I ordered a bag of Monaco from the seedsuperstore along with the fertilizer that I plan to put down after aeration. Hoping that works and then i can spray herbicide to kill the nutsedge.

Thank you!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

lawnfw said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > lawnfw said:
> ...


I may be wrong here so hopefully others will chime in...but I would control the nutsedge first. When you seed you will be keeping the soil damp to wet for several weeks and that's the exact conditions that nutsedge thrives in. Also, that seed will be trying to compete for nutrients that the nutsedge is also using. I'd nuke the weeds you have now, do some good soil prep and then put your seeds down.


----------

